# Question au sujet des pixels morts



## kaolin (23 Juillet 2004)

bonjour, je mets la ma question car je n'ai pas envie de polluer le forum en creant un topic pour ca.


Je souhaite m'acheter a la rentree un iBook 12", et j'aimerais lui adjoindre un ecran externe de type TFT de 15 ou 17 pouces pour plus de confort sur certaines applications. Comme tout le monde, je suis effraye par les pixels morts.
Ma question est donc la suivante: Je sais qu'il est possible quand on achete un portable de le faire marcher dans le magasin pour verifier qu'il marche, est il possible de demander (par exemple a la Fnac) de tester l'ecran qu'on vient d'acheter et refuser de le prendre s'il a des pixels morts?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## naas (24 Juillet 2004)

Il existe deux sujets sur les pixels 
enfin bon, pour répondre a ta question, oui cela semble possible a faire.


----------



## akufen (24 Juillet 2004)

Pour ma part lors de l'achat de mon pb 12 1.33, j'ai eu l'autorisation de le faire tourner dans la boutique!  IC à BEAUBOURG
Mais attention  voir un pixel sur le fond d'ouverture est très difficile, car ce fond est gris et pour aller plus loin il faut installer mac os, en clair, même en regardant je me suis fait avoir, en rentrant et en installant le cd, à ma grande surprise j'ai vus cet horrible point vert  L'HORREUR.

Pour conclure si tu trouves un mag qui accepte de la faire, il faut manipuler l'écran, l'incliner et avoir des yeux excellents car le pixel vert ne se voit pas sur tout les fonds en particulier les clairs.
Mais tout va bien car après plusieurs massages il est entrain de disparaitre donc  
Je pense que demander dans une boutique est tout à fait possible mais attention perso je trouve très difficile  de les voir,en plus tu peux en perdre un à n'importe quel moment d'après ce que j'ai compris.

Voilà


----------



## MarcMame (24 Juillet 2004)

kaolin a dit:
			
		

> Ma question est donc la suivante: Je sais qu'il est possible quand on achete un portable de le faire marcher dans le magasin pour verifier qu'il marche, est il possible de demander (par exemple a la Fnac) de tester l'ecran qu'on vient d'acheter et refuser de le prendre s'il a des pixels morts?


Je doute que la FNAC, qui n'est qu'un _pousseur de cartons_ accepte de te laisser déballer un écran neuf dans le magasin, le brancher sur un ordi et faire ce genre de vérification. D'abord parce que tu ne pourras prendre possession de l'écran qu'*après* être passé à la caisse et pas avant, ensuite parce que de toute façon, ils te répondrons que tu peux te faire rembourser ton achat dans les 15 jours sans fournir de motif valable. Tu as donc tout le temps de l'essayer tranquillement chez toi.


----------



## appleman (24 Juillet 2004)

oui moi aussi je veus m'acheter un Pb 12" et j'ai posé cette meme question a propos des pxels morts dans un magasin VPC, puisqu'à la Fnac il est impossible d'en trouver un dispo!!!  bref... ils m'ont dit que si je trouvais un gros pixel rouge en plein milieu je ne pourrai rien faire et surtout pas leur ramener. dommage, car j'etais pret à prendre le PB chez eux, mais ca m'a un peu refroidi! du coup j'attend qu'ils en aient de dispo à la fnac et je risque d'attendre longtemps. quoi qu'il en soit, c'est vraiment penible ces histoires de pixels mort. quand on achete du matos à plus de 2000¤ on est en droit d'attendre qqch de  parfait qd meme!


----------



## GrandGibus (25 Juillet 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> oui moi aussi je veus m'acheter un Pb 12" et j'ai posé cette meme question a propos des pxels morts dans un magasin VPC, puisqu'à la Fnac il est impossible d'en trouver un dispo!!!  bref... ils m'ont dit que si je trouvais un gros pixel rouge en plein milieu je ne pourrai rien faire et surtout pas leur ramener. dommage, car j'etais pret à prendre le PB chez eux, mais ca m'a un peu refroidi! du coup j'attend qu'ils en aient de dispo à la fnac et je risque d'attendre longtemps. quoi qu'il en soit, c'est vraiment penible ces histoires de pixels mort. quand on achete du matos à plus de 2000¤ on est en droit d'attendre qqch de  parfait qd meme!




Il me semble que lorsqu'on achète sur l'apple store, on tombe sur le coup de la vente par correspondance, et de fait, on dispose d'un droit de rétractation de quelques jours (7 je crois, c'est la loi française). C'est un remboursement et non un échange ou un bon d'achat. C'est d'ailleurs de là que provient une partie du matériel dispo au Refurb non ?

En un mot, fonce !!! Et puis, je ne pense pas que ce soit la majorité des cas. Quant à la perfection du matos à 2000¤, c'est vrai, mais je serais un peu plus nuancé, surtout quand on regarde par exemple le marché automobile .


----------



## powerbook867 (25 Juillet 2004)

Acheter à la FNAC c'est bien, tu peux ramener ton ordi sous 15 jours si t'es pas content...


----------



## chagregel (25 Juillet 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je doute que la FNAC, qui n'est qu'un _pousseur de cartons_ accepte de te laisser déballer un écran neuf dans le magasin, le brancher sur un ordi et faire ce genre de vérification. D'abord parce que tu ne pourras prendre possession de l'écran qu'*après* être passé à la caisse et pas avant, ensuite parce que de toute façon, ils te répondrons que tu peux te faire rembourser ton achat dans les 15 jours sans fournir de motif valable. Tu as donc tout le temps de l'essayer tranquillement chez toi.



La FNAC Parly II a acceptée pour moi.

Après avoir ramené un 17 TFT SONY car deux pixels morts, je dis au type "je peux vérifier l'écran", il me répond "bien sur pas de problèmes".    

En revanche, pas le samedi avant Noël


----------



## chup (26 Juillet 2004)

Dans mon cas, je l'ai ramené 3 fois à la FNAC.
La première fois parce que les nouveaux 12" 1.33GHz étaient sortis une semaine après que j'aie acheté le 12" 1GHz.
Le deuxième, un pixel défectueux est apparu au bout d'une semaine et demi.
Le troisième, dès que je l'ai ramené chez moi, j'ai vu un pixel mort, je l'ai de suite ramené.
Le quatrième et dernier, celui que j'ai en ce moment, semble parfait (depuis un mois). Donc ça roule.

Désolé pour ceux qui voulaient un 1.33GHz à la FNAC Digitale, j'ai écoulé tout leur stock 

Florian.


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Juillet 2004)

chup a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon cas, je l'ai ramené 3 fois à la FNAC.
> La première fois parce que les nouveaux 12" 1.33GHz étaient sortis une semaine après que j'aie acheté le 12" 1GHz.
> Le deuxième, un pixel défectueux est apparu au bout d'une semaine et demi.
> Le troisième, dès que je l'ai ramené chez moi, j'ai vu un pixel mort, je l'ai de suite ramené.
> ...



Attends encore 15 jours, tu peux avoir un pixel pousser sur ton écran....


----------



## Amophis (28 Juillet 2004)

Pu*ain Chup, je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ramené trois PB de suite à la Fnac.... moi c'est mon 4ième 15", et celui là n'a pas de pixel mort.... juste le clavier qui se décolle par endroit...


Mais pour revenir sur les pixels mort, ce n'est pas une légende (dommage) et que tu l'achetes à la Fnac ou en VPC, tu pourras toujours te faire rembourser. De plus certains pixels crament après plusieurs mois d'utilisation, voire année...


----------



## MarcMame (28 Juillet 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> De plus certains pixels crament après plusieurs mois d'utilisation, voire année...


Ca peut arriver mais c'est quand même assez rare. En général, les pixels defectueux le sont dès leur sortie d'usine. C'est un problème inhérent à la fabrication et la norme ISO 13406 (niveau 2 la plupart du temps) appliquée par les constructeurs leur permet de le mettre quand même en vente. Les pixels morts pourront donc être detectés dès le déballage de l'écran.
Normalement, si l'écran ne subit pas de choc et qu'il reste sagement sur son bureau, les chances de voir apparaitre un nouveau pixel mort est très faible, pas nulle mais très faible. Et la plupart du temps, lorsqu'il apparait inopinément, la technique du massage permet de le ranimer. Au bout de 5 ans, c'est le rétro-éclairage au néon qui lache, bien avant la dalle TFT.
Les portables sont plus sujets à l'apparition de nouveaux pixels morts puisqu'on ne peut éviter de choquer la dalle (en le fermant).


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Août 2004)

Mise à part un désagrément visuel, la présence d'un pixel mort est-elle "préjudiciable" ?


----------



## Mulder (21 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mise à part un désagrément visuel, la présence d'un pixel mort est-elle "préjudiciable" ?


Pour la revente, oui, ça peut l'être.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Août 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Pour la revente, oui, ça peut l'être.



Hors revente et désagrément visuel, est-ce que cela est gênant ? Genre contamination à tout l'écran, ou je ne sais pas quoi d'autre ?


----------



## powerbook867 (23 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Hors revente et désagrément visuel, est-ce que cela est gênant ? Genre contamination à tout l'écran, ou je ne sais pas quoi d'autre ?



Pas de contamination en vue.....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Août 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de contamination en vue.....



Merci pour la réponse. J'en ai un que je ne vois pas tout le temps : il faut que le fond soit noir


----------



## filou.nation (24 Août 2004)

pour info, sur www.powerbook-fr.com, il y a un petit utilitaire "pixel check" permettant de vérifier les pixels morts

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/divers/osx/index.html


----------



## Kaneda (24 Août 2004)

Très pratique ce petit soft d'ailleurs 
Perso, j'ai acheté mon iBook à VPC Shopping, et bien que le gars est allumé l'ordi immédiatement pour vérifier qu'il fonctionnait, je n'ai vu aucun pixel mort (je ne crois pas qu'il y en avait).

Par contre, environ 3 semaines après, hop ! un demi pixel mort. Ceci dit, ça ne me gène absolument pas car il faut vraiment que je le cherche pour le voir (il est situé à 4 cm du bord gauche et à 6 cm environ du bas).  

Malheureusement, on ne peut pas y faire grand chose et même si c'est du matos à près de 2000 euros, les technologies misent en oeuvres pour fabriquer un portable sont telles que le risque zéro ne pourra jamais exister. (allez dire à un gars des années 50 ce qu'on est capable de faire en miniaturisation .....   )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Août 2004)

En effet cet utilitaire est bien pratique : j'ai un pixel défectueux bleu que je ne vois que sur un écran noir.

J'ai surtout vu que mon écran était bien sale : y-a-t-il un produit particulier à utiliser (produit miracle) ou à déconseiller vivement ?


----------



## Kaneda (24 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'ai surtout vu que mon écran était bien sale : y-a-t-il un produit particulier à utiliser (produit miracle) ou à déconseiller vivement ?



J'ai fais un petit nettoyage y a 3 jours de ça : chiffon doux (pour lunette de vue, très classique en sois) et j'ai fait un peu de buée sur l'écran là où je voulais enlever les petites tâches grasses et autre.
Franchement, résultat au bout de 3 minutes : un écran aussi beau et clean que quand il est sorti de sa boite


----------



## vincmyl (8 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'arrive pas bien a enlever les traces sur l'écran :mouais:


----------



## powerbook867 (8 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'arrive pas bien a enlever les traces sur l'écran :mouais:



Quelles traces ??


----------



## House M.D. (13 Septembre 2004)

Pour ranimer un pixel mort, c'est patience et longueur de temps... j'en ai eu un qui est apparu environ 2 semaines après l'achat de Liddo (un PowerBook 12" Rev.A), et il a fallu faire des massages de temps en temps pendant 6 mois pour le voir disparaître. Donc persévère, il finira sûrement par refonctionner


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Septembre 2004)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Pour ranimer un pixel mort, c'est patience et longueur de temps... j'en ai eu un qui est apparu environ 2 semaines après l'achat de Liddo (un PowerBook 12" Rev.A), et il a fallu faire des massages de temps en temps pendant 6 mois pour le voir disparaître. Donc persévère, il finira sûrement par refonctionner



Comment se fait-il qu'un pixel mort se ranime avec des massages de l'écran ?


----------



## vincmyl (13 Septembre 2004)

Pourriez vous m'indiquer une marque de lingettes pour nettoyer les écrans de Mac, mes traces sont toujours la et je pense que ca vient de la feuille de papier qui est livrée avec le PWB


----------

